# Ramshorn Snails?



## Gary Nelson (24 Nov 2013)

I have some white fluffy stuff keep coming out my new Manznita wood, I read on Alastairs journal he has added some for the same issue. My questions are, is it just the pink ones that eat this or are they all the same whatever colour they are?
Do they eat any delicate plants? And do they breed like the clappers?

Any info would be great as I know very little about snails (only heard of assassins) or would any other inverts help with my problem?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





Gary Nelson said:


> My questions are, is it just the pink ones that eat this or are they all the same whatever colour they are? Do they eat any delicate plants? And do they breed like the clappers?


Yes, no and yes respectively.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Michael W (24 Nov 2013)

Nerite snails are another consideration, they look nice and won't breed in freshwater like Ramshorns. However, the only downside to them is their eggs that they may lay in the aquarium. The eggs are laid individually but apparently they are really hard to remove or so I have heard.


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Nov 2013)

Michael W said:


> Nerite snails are another consideration, they look nice and won't breed in freshwater like Ramshorns. However, the only downside to them is their eggs that they may lay in the aquarium. The eggs are laid individually but apparently they are really hard to remove or so I have heard.


Nerite eggs are very hard to remove from hardscape but not so bad to get off the glass but their cleaning prowess is worth the putting up with the eggs and lack of multiplication.


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated


----------



## Alastair (25 Nov 2013)

Ive never found mine to breed like the clappers gary unless ive over fed


----------

